# Attache case mod



## cvitullo (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm working on putting my desktop in an attache case
almost everything's worked out, but i can't find a good monitor to put in the top.
i've been looking for an LCD kit or an OEM panel, but after 3 straight hours of looking, nothing useful has turned up. anyone know of any good places to get panels?

btw, the monitor has to fit in 18x13x1.75


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

do you want touch screen or not? and thats a kinda odd spacing =/ i will see what i can find. im not sure exactly what you mean by by attache, could you please be more specific? and maybe pics? thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

a 15" widescreen LCD should fit the bill?


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 24, 2008)

no touch screen, i'm trying to keep this cheap
THIS is the case i'm trying to fit it in.
i was looking at the HP W1707, which seems to be only a little too big with the case on it, which i plan to get rid of to slim it down.

i was looking more for a 17 inch...
i saw an acer monitor that looked pretty good too.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254032 might be your best bet. going to have to cut off the stand, but it should fit. that is very very thin for an LCD monitor. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=293&products_id=20979 is expensive but would work with some modding


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 24, 2008)

Do youknow how thick that one is?
maybe it's a trick of perspective, but it looks like it's over 2.5 inches.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I hope you post the finished product. Cool concept! 

Eric


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 24, 2008)

will do. 
does anyone know a place that sells laptop monitor kits?
a laptop monitor would be perfect, but since you need the controller, and it's a hassle to get them separately (so i've found), a kit would be useful.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Try Goodwill or any variety of second-hand store. Kind of a crapshoot, but you may get lucky. Dead or mostly dead computer with a GTG screen.


Eric


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i couldnt find anything of the sort on google?


----------

